# my recent projects



## neighbor (Mar 18, 2013)

just finished up these two bikes, both came out nice.
the ladies is already sold, the mens is still waiting for a buyer.
here's the link to some photos, enjoy!
https://picasaweb.google.com/117172020712331240923/RaleighSports3SpeedBicyclesMens1963AndLadies1961#


----------



## Iverider (Mar 18, 2013)

Raleighs always look nice!


----------

